# Another horse owner in Texas



## Tejas

Heyyyy Andrea!  -Tia-


----------



## gigem88

Howdy from SE Texas!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Welcome! I hope you'll share one video of the first ride on her! She looks like she's gonna be a blast


----------



## Endiku

Hello there! I'm also a fellow Texan from Katy, TX. You'll find that there's quite a few of us here! Love your two girls, and can't wait to see more pictures from you!


----------



## cowgirlupintexas

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome! I hope you'll share one video of the first ride on her! She looks like she's gonna be a blast


I certainly do plan on sharing those videos because I'm sure she's gonna be one heck of a ride!  Part of me is looking forward to it and the other part is saying,"You're out of your freakin' mind!"


----------



## kailiejaykiss

Hello  im new myself...im also from texas...west texas. Love the mare's coloring by the way!


----------



## sarahver

Big hello from Austin, Texas! Cute horses, cheeky little boogers... Lovely story too, glad they found a home with you.

P.S. Endiku, I didn't know you were from Katy, that's right where my family lives, I'm down there all the time!!


----------



## Tejas

Im from Kyle! Small world!


----------



## sarahver

Tejas said:


> Im from Kyle! Small world!


I'm about to drive right past there on my way to work in San Marcos


----------



## kait18

hello and love the pic of the baby in the trough ...haha trouble maker in deed... more pic pls


----------



## cowgirlupintexas

kait18 said:


> hello and love the pic of the baby in the trough ...haha trouble maker in deed... more pic pls


She won't stay out of that trough! I can always tell when she's been splashing around in it because the ground is super wet around the trough.
I'm working on teaching my big girl how to neck reign (right now, steering her is like driving a car with bad alignment!) but a friend and I will be looking forward to some get-togethers for some trail rides either this spring or summer. We are centrally located near several great trails ride spots.


----------



## loveduffy

welcome to the forum and love the pictures, that little one is going to be mischiefs one


----------

